# My tanks for during last 5 years



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I can not find images for 2 more 

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/Tank%202_zpsem2himxj.jpg.html]



[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04574_zpsc71abb75.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC03469.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04836_zpsdff3f2a7.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/IMG_2125_zps9a37650d.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

whoa! Those are some awesome looking tanks! Great placement of rockwork and corals imho.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

YOu change your tanks like I change my underware....


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> YOu change your tanks like I change my underware....


 why not, if it makes me busy

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Orangutran (Oct 16, 2012)

sig said:


> why not, if it makes me busy


What will your new tank be?


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Trying to pick a favourite. It's hard, but probably the second from the 
top. I should have bought that one from you when you put it up 
for sale . All very nice tanks.
-


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't get it? These tanks all look awesome and would be wonderful to own. But you quit and move on. What are you searching for? What is your ultimate tank?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Crayon said:


> I don't get it? These tanks all look awesome and would be wonderful to own. But you quit and move on. What are you searching for? What is your ultimate tank?


Maybe pack it all in and get a little house on the ocean ?!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Crayon said:


> I don't get it? These tanks all look awesome and would be wonderful to own. But you quit and move on. What are you searching for? What is your ultimate tank?


I really have no answer. 
At one point it just starts to be boring when evryting is OK and no daily "fighting" needed to make it nice.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

sig said:


> I really have no answer.
> At one point it just starts to be boring when evryting is OK and no daily "fighting" needed to make it nice.


You should have just ask. I am sure we could find you some aptasia, buble and hair algae, bryopses and some other things, so it would not be that boring.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

cica said:


> You should have just ask. I am sure we could find you some aptasia, buble and hair algae, bryopses and some other things, so it would not be that boring.


Thanks Joe. I will next time

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

sig said:


> I really have no answer.
> At one point it just starts to be boring when evryting is OK and no daily "fighting" needed to make it nice.


this is exactly my problem, the build is more exciting than enjoying the results.

granted, none of my results ended up anywhere close to what you have created...


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

When is the new tank coming Sig?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ruckuss said:


> When is the new tank coming Sig?


it will be, but will take a time. some construction should be done before ~ 500G tank delivered

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

woah! now that I want to see


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

sig said:


> it will be, but will take a time. some construction should be done before ~ 500G tank delivered


dimensions?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

ruckuss said:


> dimensions?


Doesn't matter, it will be for sale, soon to be upgraded again anyways 

As always, tanks look good Greg. How about letting one grow in for a bit?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Doesn't matter, it will be for sale, soon to be upgraded again anyways
> 
> As always, tanks look good Greg. How about letting one grow in for a bit?


No time. always move forward

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I think i remember selling you a coral about 4-5 years ago and you were just getting into the hobby... cant believe you have setup so many tanks since then.

I also find the research and build very fun.... 
maintenance and algae battles.. not as much


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Kweli said:


> I think i remember selling you a coral about 4-5 years ago and you were just getting into the hobby... cant believe you have setup so many tanks since then.
> 
> I also find the research and build very fun....
> maintenance and algae battles.. not as much


yes. It was my first coral ...

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

